
Consider has shut down - xky
https://www.consider.co/?shutdown
======
xky
Web Archive
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200316125830/http://www.consid...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200316125830/http://www.consider.co/)

Recent discussion on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22585821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22585821)

